# Edward Dooley Jr. Boston Ret.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Edward Dooley Jr.
*By *Bostonherald.com staff*
Monday, October 17, 2005 - Updated: 09:37 AM EST

*E*dward J. Dooley Jr. of Braintree, a retired Boston police officer, died Wednesday at Brigham and Women's Hospital. He was 76. 
 Born, raised and educated in South Boston, he lived in Braintree for the past 31 years. 
Mr. Dooley was a Boston patrol officer for 21 years, retiring in 1980. 
He was a former member of the Boston Police Bowling League. 
Mr. Dooley is survived by his wife, Mildred M. (Brennan); nine daughters, Barbara Frazier, Lynn Clifford and Patricia Healey, all of Braintree, Nicole Young and Donna Calabro of Franklin, Marianne Dooley and Noreen Cahil of East Bridgewater, Patricia Allison of Rockland and Katherine Cyr of South Boston; two sons, Richard Durant of Quincy and Daniel Dooley of Braintree; 30 grandchildren; and 12 great-grandchildren. 
A funeral Mass will be celebrated at 9 a.m. today at St. Thomas More Church, Braintree. 
Burial will be in Blue Hill Cemetery, Braintree. 
Arrangements by the McDonald Funeral Home, South Weymouth


----------

